# Sputtering and bad idle....



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok... I got my car back together... but...

I replaced my camshaft seals, water pump, timing belt, Removed my AC, and my friend did a thourough cooling system flush with 409 oxygen cleaner, and soap ditergent (Hey, he works at nissan...) Anyway, So we got everything back together correctly for the most part... We sprayed off the engine with compressed air after he had washed it. (He had also washed part of it with the camshaft seals open.... So there could be water in the motor...) Anyway, So then, After getting everything back together correctly, I cranked it up, and It would run only if I kept my foot on the gas to idle it a little. But if I take it off the gas, It will slowly choke and die. Its got strange smells comming from it... not really bad smells... kinda sweet... one almost smelled like a pie or somthing... anyway, when its choking after I take my foot off the gas, the volt meter starts bouncing a bit between like 8-14 volts. And the car sputters sometimes, and idles very roughly. However, Since Iv been running it a bit... it has its "few" moments, where it will run kinda smooth. But I took it out for a drive, and after getting into 4th, and having the RPMs up a little ways, as they were comming back down, the car started to jolt a lot. It started slowly at first, and then got more and more intense. I got it back home though for the most part alright.... but I really need to figure out what the problem is, does anyone think they know? (Also, there does seem to be a significant loss of power.)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Check your timing, check your timing belt and make sure everything is lined up properly and then check your timing by the distributor. Sounds like its might be a little off- or alot off


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey and go back over everything you took apart too, maybe there is something you forgot to put back on or hook back up... i.e. vacuum line or electrical connection to something- have you check the maf sensor?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah he changed out the timing belt so that's what I am guessing too. 

Timing is off man.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Alright, If Im taking this thing apart again, I dont just wanna mark the timing, I wanna totaly reset it or somthing to make sure its right, now how do I do that? Instructions please?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Man that's why I told you to get a Haynes manual READ IT, It says!


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Iv got the manual! And IT said I should put my number 1 piston at TDC before I started this. Does that mean I do that, then check to see that the R and the L on my cam gears are pointing strait up? Hey... tjhat couldent hurt... lol... Anyway, Is that the way to reset my timing, or is there somthing else?


----------

